# ClearValue Tax - YTber



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 6, 2022)

It has been extremely fascinating how based he has become over the past two years. He went from parroting the democratic party line to now he is extremely critical of the current establishment. I rather like watching him now rather than two years ago. 

ClearValue Tax

Other opinions of him welcome.


----------



## Table Country (Jun 6, 2022)

Literally whom


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 6, 2022)

Table Country said:


> Literally whom


He has 1.4 million subs, been around many years, and has lots of engagement. But I feel you, there all plenty of cows on this site I am literally who about despite them having many million more subs because I am simply not interested in gaming or whatever.


----------



## tehpope (Jun 6, 2022)

I really only watch Gregory Mannarino.


----------

